# Beautiful FlatCoated mix in Ohio pound



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, he is so handsome. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Maybe A Golden Ret. Rescue would consider him. He probably is a Golden Ret. Mix/maybe with Lab or Collie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for this beautiful boy.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for your help Karen...it's a shame about Eli--yes he's a mix..
but such a handsome boy!
Hopefully someone will be able to rescue him.
I've emailed him the the Ohio rescues--


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Thanks so much for emlg. for him.

The Flat Coated Ret. Rescue said no-he has white on his chest and is too small, so therefore not a Flat Coat.
He could be a Flat Coat Mix, or maybe he's a Golden Ret./Collie Mix.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for Eli.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli*

RachelsGoldens WITH Golden Ret. Rescue Resource, 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/16345-rachelsgoldens.html
is trying to find a rescue for Eli to go to. I'm sure it would help her find a rescue, if she had a foster for him!


*WOW!! This boy is a beauty-he could be a Golden Retriever/Collie Mix or a Flat Coated Ret. Mix!*

Eli

Flat-Coated Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Mansfield, OH 
Large • Young • Male 

Meet Eli....he is such a nice looking and unusual dog. He came in as a stray on 2/15. He is a happy guy and very friendly. He is anxious to meet you and anxious to find a home where he will be loved forever and ever.

More about Eli
Pet ID: 23 2/15 • Primary color: Black • Coat length: Long 
Eli's Contact Info
Richland County Dog Warden, Mansfield, OH 

•419-774-5892
•Email Richland County Dog Warden
•See more pets from Richland County Dog Warden 
•For more information, visit Richland County Dog Warden's Web site.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for Eli.


----------

